# How to move shrimp to another tank?



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had cherry shrimp in a 10 gallon tank for a couple years now, they are constantly reproducing and every once in a while I sell some of them to cut down the numbers. I would like to move them to a 25 gallon high with a pair of bristlenoses ( I hear they can have a mutually beneficial relationship) How can I easily or semi easily collect all the shrimp in the tank? I am not breaking down the tank or I would pull everything out and dump them. Any experience or suggestions would be great!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

well personally my bn ate cherry shrimp. but with that said scoop and move to the new tank. it takes a while but most traps will end up killing them if they stay in over night. cherry are hardy so i just scoop and drop


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

easy way is ot make a shrimp trap and move some at a time until you get catch them all!!


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmm... then maybe I won't do that....thanks for the experience.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I keep shrimp with bristle noses... They're prolific even... You will be fine as long as the fish are fed.

Also, I can't help but catch shrimp when netting baby bns... They will flock to a net with food in it as well..


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

my baby long fin bn whipped out my 10 gal of cherry shrimp. each is different though


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

I use a fly trap: http://insected.arizona.edu/flyrear.htm
Just put sinking food instead of meat. Be sure to remove the trap within a few hours. If they don't finish off the food, it will cloud the water in the bottle and possibly kill them.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

))) LOL! this reminds me how I try it once to make a trap  so i cut in half a plastic bottle and put some food inside and tied a hemp cord on the end to help me to get it out of the water once is filled of shrimps i thinked )))))))))))) so stayed for a half day inside the tank and no shrimp had gone insed the bottle they just loved to hang on the hemp cord ....  Next time I will rub the cord with garlic and put that inside the bottle.....


----------

